# Grace according to the Council of Trent



## yeutter (Jun 19, 2022)

What does the Church of Rome teach about Grace?
According to Church of England theologian, *Dr Rohintan Mody, NT Lecturer, formerly of Evangelical Theological College of Asia, Singapore, *who I believe is now back in England. '_In Catholic theological view, “grace” as a substance to be imparted and infused into the human by God. It means an ontological change in the person. Grace merely adds to the work of God in creation_." 
Thus Roh Mody seems to being saying, that for Roman Catholics, Grace is substantive addition to what man has from creation, that was made defective by the fall.
Is Professor Mody correct in his understanding of the teaching of the Church of Rome.
I am reluctant to attempt to expound either St. Thomas Aquinas' view of grace, or whether and to what degree the Council of Trent's view of grace agrees with Aquinas. Part of the reason for my reluctance is that you can hardly find mutual agreement between the Roman Catholics themselves on this issue.
Any definition of grace that is offered has to accurately reflect what John 1:14 teaches: "And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, [and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) *full* *of* *grace* *and* *truth*."
Does Thomas, and/or the Council of Trent, and/or the contemporary Church of Rome say that grace is a substance? One of the attributes of a substance is that it is a property-bearer. What properties does the Church of Rome teach that grace would be bearing in this instance? 








Justification: Rome & Protestants - English Churchman






www.englishchurchman.com


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 19, 2022)

That’s more or less correct


----------

